# How often do you toot



## White Cloud (23/4/16)

On average how many toots a day do you have?


----------



## zadiac (23/4/16)

Not sure. I toot when I remember. With cigarettes I had a craving that reminded me to smoke, but with vaping I don't. I sometimes go hours without vaping because I forget about it to be honest.
Sometimes at work (I start at 05:30 or 17:30) I'm well into 6 or 7 o'clock and then realized I haven't vaped for a while. Then I go to the car and fetch my vape.
Very difficult for me to answer your question.
I vape a lot more at home than at work because at home my vape is always with me, but not at work. When I get busy, I forget to vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Spydro (23/4/16)

I don't keep track of "toots" (DLH's), but my liquids usage is 30+ml a day/night on average.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

Like @Spydro I have no idea how many toots... and at a guess I would say 20 ml to 25 ml a day.


----------



## Mac75 (23/4/16)

Around 15 to 20ml a day and more on weekends. And like 30+ when boozing lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/16)

Thanks to @Rob Fisher leading me astray with the regulated box mods  I expect my usage on average is much higher now as fast as I am draining bottles dry. Have not been keeping tract, but my 2 dozen 30ml needle fill bottles are in need of refilling themselves way more often than before.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Thanks to @Rob Fisher leading me astray with the regulated box mods  I expect my usage on average is much higher now as fast as I am draining bottles dry. Have not been keeping tract, but my 2 dozen 30ml needle fill bottles are in need of refilling themselves way more often than before.



Guilty as charged @Spydro! I know what you mean... with my REO's they are so economical with juice and all these new fandangled tanks drink juice at a rate of knots!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Guilty as charged @Spydro! I know what you mean... with my REO's they are so economical with juice and all these new fandangled tanks drink juice at a rate of knots!



Spot on @Rob Fisher. That 30-35+ usage I have posted for so long was with the Reos, they were all I was vaping for something like 20 months until the 4 reg mods were picked up recently. I used to comment about how often I had to refill the 3ml bottles in all my mini Reos, wished the 6ml bottle mod for them had been a winner when it wasn't. But those 3ml Reo bottles last WAY longer than these 3ml tanks do.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Keeping it down to 6-9 ml a day now. Most studies on health impact are in a little lower range still (3ml a day) so yeah... But weekends it can be 30 ml a day no problem. If vodka gets involved best stick to DIY and hide the pricey bottles..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

White Cloud said:


> On average how many toots a day do you have?



Good question @White Cloud

I estimate I take about 400-500 puffs a day. Probably half are shorter mouth to lung and half are longer direct lung hits.

I vape about 6ml-8ml of juice per day, but I generally vape at lowish power (15 to 30 Watts) and use higher nicotine juice (12-18mg)

PS - these are some estimates I have observed on some of my devices

An evod1 tankful (mouth to lung device, 1.5ml juice capacity) at 7 watts is about 200 puffs
Also about 200 puffs for 4ml in a Lemo1 restricted lung hit style - at about 12-15W
I would estimate a Reo/RM2 mouth to lung is also about 200-250 puffs for a 6ml bottle at about 0.8 ohms (about 20W or so)


----------



## GreenyZA (23/4/16)

It depends on what tank I run for the day. When I use the TFV4 Mini I fly through juice. The Crius is much lighter for me but I suppose it's all down to the coils. During the week I'm lighter on juice since it's a PITA to go outside to vape. Over weekends I fill up more ofter since I'm relaxed and tend to sit around vaping with a drink in hand. I know I should but I really dont keep tabs on how much juice I use. I just make sure I have enough juice and tend to focus more on important things like deadlines. I use my pitstops and refils as breaks and dont give the rest much thought. I just enjoy not craving cigaretts any more! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (23/4/16)

Generally, I go through 6-8 ml per day (10-12 if it's either a long day or I'm doing something involving booze).

It's funny, but I'll do what's called "pacifying vaping" (vaping just because it's soothing) for periods throughout the day, and then feel like a "real" vape, which feels more like having a smoke break. Typically, I use different setups for each of these types of vape 'events' - MTL for pacifying, DL for vape "breaks" - and the rate at which I take draws (and the volume inhaled) is different.

The big thing, though, is that I vape to suit the environment and my mood - it's a complement to my life, not an obstacle or tax like smoking was.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (23/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Generally, I go through 6-8 ml per day (10-12 if it's either a long day or I'm doing something involving booze).
> 
> It's funny, but I'll do what's called "pacifying vaping" (vaping just because it's soothing) for periods throughout the day, and then feel like a "real" vape, which feels more like having a smoke break. Typically, I use different setups for each of these types of vape 'events' - MTL for pacifying, DL for vape "breaks" - and the rate at which I take draws (and the volume inhaled) is different.
> 
> The big thing, though, is that I vape to suit the environment and my mood - it's a complement to my life, not an obstacle or tax like smoking was.


Very true. I vape because I love it... I smoked because I had to .... It kept me from killing someone... Since I started vaping, I'm much more relaxed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/16)

Love the "pacifying" and "real vape" terms @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (23/4/16)

I start from 7am - 8am every day, then on the hour until 4pm. I get home and toot some more, I go through about 20 - 30ml every day. Thank the pope my DIY has come to the point where I enjoy my own mixes...

Otherwise, tooting becomes a bit expensive....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Generally, I go through 6-8 ml per day (10-12 if it's either a long day or I'm doing something involving booze).
> 
> It's funny, but I'll do what's called "pacifying vaping" (vaping just because it's soothing) for periods throughout the day, and then feel like a "real" vape, which feels more like having a smoke break. Typically, I use different setups for each of these types of vape 'events' - MTL for pacifying, DL for vape "breaks" - and the rate at which I take draws (and the volume inhaled) is different.
> 
> The big thing, though, is that I vape to suit the environment and my mood - it's a complement to my life, not an obstacle or tax like smoking was.


THIS. I also use vaping to ENHANCE my life experience. So different from cigarettes. More medical benifit to me than cannabis had, which was kinda negated by slowing of my mind anyhow. 

Vaping, managed correctly to suit my needs, has been an incredible benifit.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Very true. I vape because I love it... I smoked because I had to .... It kept me from killing someone... Since I started vaping, I'm much more relaxed!


You vape therefore others may live. I get this lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (23/4/16)

I'm on about 20ml to 30ml a day. 

I don't know about REOs being economical though mine drinks like a V8.


----------



## hands (23/4/16)

15-30ml a day depending on how good the juice is..........many many toots


----------



## VapeSnow (23/4/16)

Im on 50+ML juice a day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/4/16)

Pacification by vaping... I like it!

i'm about 25-30mls a day. Though more recently as low as 12ml some days. depends a lot on how busy I am. Last time I used a device to measure my puff count, I was racking up around 750-800 a day (but that was back when I vaped at my desk as I worked) average of about 2-3s per hit.

But I'm definitely getting more into the realms of pacifier vape sessions. It's kinda therapeutic similar to how you can lie in a bath and day dream, and just expend the moment, for some blurry peacefulness. 

I'd say I'm about 60% into pacification (super restrictive lung hit, that you really need to suck on) and 40% real vape (wide open high power clouds).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (23/4/16)

I was going through 45-60ml a day with tanks. 
Now days I'm down to 16ml a day. 
On an average day I would say 10ml but it's usually 1 reo and 1 tank. 
I tend to be awake for 18 to 20 hours a day so 16ml a day is probably the most accurate. 2 reos and a tank of 4ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

